# Heartbroken



## Axrl16p (Jan 7, 2022)

Feeling sad and heartbroken. Husband told me back in September of last year that he didn’t want to be married anymore. That he wasn’t happy. He started talking to an online friend who was providing “support” for his decision. I was devastated. His news was like a bomb was dropped on me. Initially I was upset but told him fine and for him start moving out soon. He had cheated on me before already and I asked him to please don’t do it to me again. Move out first. Now, here we are 4 kingship later. He’s about to move out in a couple of days. But throughout this time he’s been talking to this online “friend “ almost every night. He finally admitted it was a romantic friend last month. No surprise. But what really hurts is seeing him walk around the house upset, sad, depressed when he has arguments with this woman. Pleading with her. And here I am, his wife of 26 years who gave him 2 kids, and was always there for him, taking care of him especially when he got Covid last year… never has he ever acted with me like he does with this other woman. It makes me feel worthless. Makes me think he never ever really loved or cared for me. What really hurts so much is his disrespect for me. I have told him multiple times how it hurts so much him talking to her in our home. But he keeps on doing it. How can he do that and then turn around and tell me he’ll always love me and care for me?!?


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Axrl16p said:


> How can he do that and then turn around and tell me he’ll always love me and care for me?!?


Because it’s all lip service. He ‘loves and cares for you’ but not as a husband for his wife. 

His disrespect is evident as you stated he cheated before. And now does it again even when you asked him not to. You deserve better than this.
The most you can do right now is 180 and gray rock for your own protection (not get him back). Limit your interactions with him unless it revolves around the divorce or kids. He’s already shown he don’t give two flips about your feelings. So show him none.
To add insult to injury, he’s moping around for this woman right in front of you. He’s got no shame at all. Right now, it’s painful, but maybe you can breathe once he’s actually out of the house.


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

You deserve better than this. 26 years of marriage is really long time. It is not fare and acceptable from him to do what he did. You should fight him and force him to work on a solution. This is your and his marriage too. What kind of man does that to his family after 26 years. This is selfishness. He should try to work on fixing the marriage as you should. It is not fare for one partner to curry the pain alone and try to solve. Try to picture to him how his actions really heart you but when you explain to him give him an example as you are doing what he did so he can feel. 

Also, consider to hire a consultant and lawyer. Because you need to prepare yourself in case things did not seem to solve the issue. Make sure to think about a plan that can help you to at least exit with less pain and lost.


----------

